# 48" snow thrower



## Jeep360 (Oct 5, 2011)

I need help! I neep a picture how the cable is wound around the discharge shoot of a 48" snow thrower. My cable snapped and I can t get the shoot to rotate properly and the owners manual is no help.


----------



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have one, I can send you some pics. I just got it out today and got everything moving again in preparation for snow.


----------



## Jeep360 (Oct 5, 2011)

Please do send me some pics! It would be appreciated send to [email protected]


----------



## Trailhead4x4 (Nov 22, 2010)

I sent you some pics, mine is actually a 38", not 48", but hopefully the cable system is the same or similar.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Have you seen this manual?

http://oldgravelys.net/pdf/48_Inch_Snowblower_Op_Man_0883.pdf


----------

